# Just one person....



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.blip.tv/file/3014054

(kleenex warning!)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1303229&page=1#Post1303229


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

woops, sorry.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

dork


----------

